

Chrome extension to inject console.image on every page - jffry
https://github.com/jffry/console.image-chrome-extension

======
jffry
Inspired by (and built with) Adrian Cooney's excellent console.image script
[0] posted here earlier; now you can have it on every page!

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5962086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5962086)

~~~
codeclean
This is pretty awesome -- when did you start working on this?

~~~
jffry
Adrian did the hard work - building the code that does all the console.image
stuff. I wrapped his code into a Chrome extension that injects it into every
page.

Figuring out how to write the Chrome extension and inject the code took < 30
minutes. From there it was just getting it into the Chrome store, which took
$5 (one-time fee) and another 20 minutes.

